# Cancelled Events...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Due to the death of some bloke or other (I noticed that when my parent's died there wasn't any mourning - still).

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/government/list-of-events-cancelled-in-abu-dhabi-1.605574

The good news is Vanilla ice and snap are going ahead tonight at Bar Nasty, and Il Divo have been put back 24 hours...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

How many times does UAE force their cities to go into hibernation for mourning? This just can not be good for the country to do this. Financially seems to lose them quite a bit of money, and frankly, dubai needs all the money they can get. 

Excuse my american ignorance once again, but is it religiously correct to mourn one person because of status over another more then the other? Something seems very backwards and odd to me in this.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It's local custom to show respect for the death of an important person. In the past the whole of the UAE has effectively been shut for three days when a sheik has died. Frankly, considering Sheik Ahmed bin Zayed al Nahyan's position at ADIA I am surprised there has not been a bigger shut down.

Many locals are not impressed, to put it lightly, that so little is being done in Dubai. Expats not showing respect in such situations just goes to widen the gulf between expats and locals and that isn't a good thing in my opinion.

-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I heard Vanilla Ice was canceled??????


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> It's local custom to show respect for the death of an important person. In the past the whole of the UAE has effectively been shut for three days when a sheik has died. Frankly, considering Sheik Ahmed bin Zayed al Nahyan's position at ADIA I am surprised there has not been a bigger shut down.
> 
> Many locals are not impressed, to put it lightly, that so little is being done in Dubai. Expats not showing respect in such situations just goes to widen the gulf between expats and locals and that isn't a good thing in my opinion.
> 
> -


Excellent response.


----------



## movinmary (Jan 21, 2010)

The man that died was very well respected and has done alot of good for the UAE. show some respect people...seriously. You are a guest in the UAE, if you don't like the customs then quit your *****ing or leave. You have no idea what the family is going through...the ruling family. If they want three days mourning then they have it. We have been affected by this loss and so have many others. So, xxxxxxx!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

movinmary said:


> The man that died was very well respected and has done alot of good for the UAE. show some respect people...seriously. You are a guest in the UAE, if you don't like the customs then quit your *****ing or leave. You have no idea what the family is going through...the ruling family. If they want three days mourning then they have it. We have been affected by this loss and so have many others. So, xxxxxxx!


Yikes, sorry to offend. As the local population makes up 17% of the country, this mourning period seems more or less on paper to me and hence making no sense, so I ask questions. I didnt know if this was a islamic custom where ones death is more important based on status which is very odd and against my own principles. Just learning, you dont have to get upset.


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Yikes, sorry to offend. As the local population makes up 17% of the country, this mourning period seems more or less on paper to me and hence making no sense, so I ask questions. I didnt know if this was a islamic custom where ones death is more important based on status which is very odd and against my own principles. Just learning, you dont have to get upset.


I'm intreseted Jynx, whoever said it was an islamic custom? or are you just assuming that because it's class-separatism?


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

The man was missing for 3 days before they found him. Can you imagine what that must've been like for his family? Even if you don't believe in the mourning period or whatever, at least have the common courtesy to be respectful of it.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Muhannad said:


> I'm intreseted Jynx, whoever said it was an islamic custom? or are you just assuming that because it's class-separatism?



No one did. People die everyday, some very important ones, some just very important to a small group, and some not important to any but family and friends, but this shutting down a country for three days mystifies me and I am a curious sort.


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

lol you've forgot already let me refresh your memory...



> I didnt know if this was a islamic custom where ones death is more important based on status


I get no joy of cornering you jynx, I think you're a very nice lady indeed, but I hope there isn't some underlying prejudice that even you're oblivious too. 
You must understand how frustratin it is being so quick to bringing islam into this.





Jynxgirl said:


> No one did. People die everyday, some very important ones, some just very important to a small group, and some not important to any but family and friends, but this shutting down a country for three days mystifies me and I am a curious sort.


Let's be clear, the debate in here is not around whether we should agree with the mourning period or not, I certainly don't. 

But disagreeing with something doesn't necessarily mean not respecting it (i.e. You could disagree and still respect and you could disagree and disrespect) 

Example, I do not agree with christian religion, for instance, but I respect it and therefore, respect people right to practise it....etc. 

If you, indeed, disrespect this, then you also disrespect all royalty-based ruling system of the country , as those are the practises normal to such systems. 

Then, and I know it sounds a terrible, terrible thing to say, but that really makes anyone who comes here, reinforcing such regime, a hypocrite, or just a greedy money maker who doesn't even have the moral stance to make such critical comments. 

Sorry for bein a bit harsh....I'm sure you aren't that person...all i'm sayin let's be careful about our comments...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am asking if this is because its an islamic custom or if this is a uae custom. The reality is that this is an islamic country. Many of the seemingly odd day to day happenings (to me) are due to religion. 

My emirati buddy got very mad at me, because I got upset with the way food is killed here. After researching it, it is very wrong to me to kill animals in this manner. I am one of those tree thumpers  and it bothers me a great deal. The result is he got mad that I am not respecting his religion and now he is not speaking to me. Tolerance on both sides, and just willingness to educate but then to step back and just let it be has to be two sided.


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I am asking if this is because its an islamic custom or if this is a uae custom. QUOTE]
> 
> No where there was a question like that.
> I know your intentions are good, but you were wrong in making quick assumptions about a religon (any religon) without being sure, based on irrelevant experience ( how's animal killing is relevant to this?) although you had the opprotunity to ask, in or out of this forum, and while you know, for sure, that religon ,any religon, is a senstive subject.
> ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Muhannad said:


> Jynxgirl said:
> 
> 
> > I am asking if this is because its an islamic custom or if this is a uae custom. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Muhannad said:
> 
> 
> > I just thought one would read into it....  To question if something is islamic or not seems normal to me and not rude. Its an islamic country and seems in many things, gives reasons for rules and decisions as such. I guess my forwardness and just talking about that great big purple elephant in the corner is bothersome to some. I am a very forward and frank person in general. It offends people at home alot too. One of my best friends I 'met' by asking if I could touch her weave and how they put it in. She was mad, but now we are best friends ten years later.
> ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

So is there any criteria as to when they do this, and what level the person has to be? A few months ago a sheikh died and this happened. So, its obviously not that often.


----------



## movinmary (Jan 21, 2010)

Asma_dxb said:


> The man was missing for 3 days before they found him. Can you imagine what that must've been like for his family? Even if you don't believe in the mourning period or whatever, at least have the common courtesy to be respectful of it.


Agree!

Jynx...not annoyed with you. Annoyed with the rest of the people that can't or won't show respect for a well respected man that went missing and is now dead. The Government issued the 3 day mourning period which is not long enough. Having said that it was issued by the Government, not expats. As for us expats we need to realize that we're guests in this country and we need to abide by the laws and again show respect for customs and tradition. Most of the locals are gone it seems but we still need to be respectful.


----------



## movinmary (Jan 21, 2010)

movinmary said:


> The man that died was very well respected and has done alot of good for the UAE. show some respect people...seriously. You are a guest in the UAE, if you don't like the customs then quit your *****ing or leave. You have no idea what the family is going through...the ruling family. If they want three days mourning then they have it. We have been affected by this loss and so have many others. So, xxxxxxx!


I did not write the "So,.......part"! As for rude...just annoyed!Now annoyed that someone added to my rant!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

movinmary said:


> I did not write the "So,.......part"! As for rude...just annoyed!Now annoyed that someone added to my rant!!


No one added to your post. I simple removed the insult that you typed.


And in reference to your previous post, locals have not left. They were not here in numbers in the first place. The low percentage of Emirati residents in the UAE is simply due to the influx of expats.

-


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

In Islam, when a relative usually passes away the family accepts condolences for 3 days. So when a member in the ruling family passes away, it's only natural to have a 3 day mourning period for the whole country. 
Unlike many other countries, the locals here have the utmost respect for the ruling family and think very highly of them. Any loss to the ruling family, is a loss for locals as well. 
And anyone living in this country, whether local or expat, should respect the local customs here, even if they don't necessarily agree with them.


----------

